# URGENT work visa advice



## clairenz (Apr 26, 2015)

I have been offered a job and they tell me I can apply for a work visa once I'm there, The Turkish consulate in wellington know nothing about this and its super hard to find any info online, hoping someone had experience in this! I need to leave within a week so must decide quickly!!lane:


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

clairenz said:


> I have been offered a job and they tell me I can apply for a work visa once I'm there, The Turkish consulate in wellington know nothing about this and its super hard to find any info online, hoping someone had experience in this! I need to leave within a week so must decide quickly!!lane:


Write me what u need ...


----------



## Ron54 (Nov 13, 2015)

zHD I am after any info you can send me as I cant believe how hard it is to get any info If you can send it /snip/] it would be appreciated


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ron54 said:


> zHD I am after any info you can send me as I cant believe how hard it is to get any info If you can send it /snip/] it would be appreciated


A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. Please use the PM facility to make personal contact. Thank you


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Wouldn't your new employer be able to advise you?


----------



## KeviinAllen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey, number of online sites are there which can help one out in this and thus amke it possible for them so that they can find best of the method to get their visa work done.


----------

